# tangerine enigma and murphy patternless



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

what would the outcome of above be please


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> what would the outcome of above be please


Enigma(1C) tangerine X Patternless = .

50%Normal HET patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
50%Enigma(1C) HET patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
----
Enigma(2C) tangerine X Patternless = .

100%Enigma(1C) HET patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.

Post a picture of your enigma tangerine in case it's a enigma hypo tangerine there for giving a differant result in offspring.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

bell enigma


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As gazz said then but het bells aswell as patty : victory:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

thank you i think i do well with genetics then i get lost off .i so wish i could get it into my head.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> bell enigma


Balbino hypo enigma tangerine(1CH,1CE) X Patternless = .

Normal HET ,Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
Enigma(1C) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
Hypo(1C) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
Hypo enigma(1CH,1CE) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
----
Balbino hypo enigma tangerine(1CH,1CE) X Patternless = .

Enigma(1C) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
Hypo(1C) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
Hypo enigma(1CH,1CE) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
----
Balbino hypo enigma tangerine(1CH,1CE) X Patternless = .

Enigma(1C) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
Hypo(1C) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
Hypo enigma(1CH,1CE) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.
----
Balbino hypo enigma tangerine(1CH,1CE) X Patternless = .

Hypo enigma(1CH,1CE) HET Balbino,patternless/Poly'HET tangerine.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

what difference will this make to the outcome.
i am nearly 100%sure it is a sunglow


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> what difference will this make to the outcome.
> i am nearly 100%sure it is a sunglow


Look above post #6 :2thumb:.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

gazz said:


> Look above post #6 :2thumb:.


 thanks Gazz


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

double checked with breeder.
mum bell sunglow dad bell enigma


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

sorry to hijack the thread, whats poly het tangerine? i thought tangerine was selective and not genetic, probably wrong but just something id like to clear up in my head.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread, whats poly het tangerine? i thought tangerine was selective and not genetic, probably wrong but just something id like to clear up in my head.


Tangerine,Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped in leo's are a polygenetic trait (line bred/slective bred).So they are carryed on to future offspring in a polygenetic recessive manner-AKA-Poly'HET.It dosen't work in the same manner as simple recessive like albino,blizzard,patternless'etc.

Esample.

Simple recessive.
Blizzard X Blizzard = Blizzard.

Blizzard X Normal = Normal HET blizzard.
----
----
Polygenetic recessive 
Striped X Striped = Most likly a high percent of striped.You could just get some.It's even possible to non.

Striped X normal = Normal Poly'HET striped.It possible to get aberrant or jungles even striped.IF the patterning is in the ancestory of the normal leo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> double checked with breeder.
> mum bell sunglow dad bell enigma


Is this dad ?.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

very helpfull, what about red stripe? how does that work? is this a poly genic trait?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> very helpfull, what about red stripe? how does that work? is this a poly genic trait?


Yep there polygenetic : victory:.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

yes gazz thats dad sorry for late reply pc crashed .


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

this is the female i am thinking of pairing him with


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> this is the female i am thinking of pairing him with


Personally with your enigma being Balbino and this patternless being Talbino i wouldn't maybe invest in a Balbino snow enigma ? just a thought.



Do you still want this replying to ?.


suez said:


> double checked with breeder.
> mum bell sunglow dad bell enigma


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

gazz said:


> Personally with your enigma being Balbino and this patternless being Talbino i wouldn't maybe invest in a Balbino snow enigma ? just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still want this replying to ?.


 a balbino snow enigma to pair with the tremper patty?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> a balbino snow enigma to pair with the tremper patty?


No Balbino hypo enigma tangerine X Balbino snow enigma.If no body breeds enigma to enigma we'll never get enigma(2 copy).As long as both show NO signs of spinning theres no reason you should't been enigma to engma.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

gazz said:


> No Balbino hypo enigma tangerine X Balbino snow enigma.If no body breeds enigma to enigma we'll never get enigma(2 copy).As long as both show NO signs of spinning theres no reason you should't been enigma to engma.


 
hmm i thought the 2 copy enigmas where the ones that had problems? could be wrong i know of one breeder who has submitted enigmas for autopsy after problems from putting enigma x enigma .none of the adults showed any problems before breeding.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

im all confuzzled


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> hmm i thought the 2 copy enigmas where the ones that had problems? could be wrong i know of one breeder who has submitted enigmas for autopsy after problems from putting enigma x enigma .none of the adults showed any problems before breeding.


Spinning was noticed when enigma first became availible they would have all been enigma(1 COPY).Due to the price biggist half of the people would have only brough the one.Plus male enigmas was held back by the breeders to control there number for as long as they could this would have resulted in all the availible enigmas being (1 COPY).


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

gazz said:


> Spinning was noticed when enigma first became availible they would have all been enigma(1 COPY).Due to the price biggist half of the people would have only brough the one.Plus male enigmas was held back by the breeders to control there number for as long as they could this would have resulted in all the availible enigmas being (1 COPY).


right i think im with you now.


----------

